# G.L. Pease Westminster



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

The jury is still out on this one for me. I have attempted a few bowls. It was just tinned less than three weeks ago, but it is taking a while to dry out. I am still having trouble keeping it lit. I guess I need to leave it out a little longer.

It is a heavy Latakia blend. It is not as heavy Latakia as GLP Samara, C&D Davinci or CAO Old Ironsides. It is a nicely balanced English Blend. I just am tired of the constant relights. But I think with a little age in the tin and a little more time to dry out, it could be something special, but for now, I have give it an incomplete.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I would have to agree with you. Tried a free bowl while I was at Iwan Ries with mr.c.. Both he and I were not impressed with it. I bought a tin anyway to let age for a few years.
But my first impression........I wouldn't go crazy looking for it.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up guys, I was thinking about ordering some, but I think I will give it a couple more months.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

I think I will like it and will give it a try.p


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Seems that Smitty and I had this conversation earlier this week. His thoughts were along the lines that are already stated. This may be a tin for the cellars. If I could find my damn time machine, I would be able to tell ya.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Seems that Smitty and I had this conversation earlier this week. His thoughts were along the lines that are already stated. This may be a tin for the cellars. If I could find my damn time machine, I would be able to tell ya.


Latakia blends do tend to age well. Those tins of 01 Samara I have are fantastic!!! I am sure this one will age well with time too. I think the main thing is it needs to dry out a bit more before I can really enjoy it. I think it is almost there.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Seems that Smitty and I had this conversation earlier this week. His thoughts were along the lines that are already stated. This may be a tin for the cellars. If I could find my damn time machine, I would be able to tell ya.


Actually Zach, what I was talking about was Fillmore. Have had a few bad bowls of that. I've actually not yet cracked my tin of Westminster yet.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Latakia blends do tend to age well. Those tins of 01 Samara I have are fantastic!!! I am sure this one will age well with time too. I think the main thing is it needs to dry out a bit more before I can really enjoy it. I think it is almost there.


since c&d and pease are friends, and since all the c%d blends i have are supermoist that may be the reason the new pease blends are? i haven't smoke any pease blends in years (except cumberland) so i don't remember what the moisture levels were back then.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

EnyafanJT said:


> since c&d and pease are friends, and since all the c%d blends i have are supermoist that may be the reason the new pease blends are? i haven't smoke any pease blends in years (except cumberland) so i don't remember what the moisture levels were back then.


I think it will be fine once the tin dries out a bit. But the C&D & GLP blends tend to be packed a little wet. I also should get in the habit of letting it dry out for a little bit before I pack my bowl.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Actually Zach, what I was talking about was Fillmore. Have had a few bad bowls of that. I've actually not yet cracked my tin of Westminster yet.


I apologize. Too many pie conversations to keep track of. Mayb I need to start taking notes, or we need to do a podcast.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you are getting into the swing of things down there.

Glad you are enjoying your new homestead.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I apologize. Too many pie conversations to keep track of. Mayb I need to start taking notes, or we need to do a podcast.


Did someone say podcast? I need to get an episode up soon. You can be sure that pipes will be featured in the next one.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I finally made it through a full bowl of this blend. I let it dry out enough where I was able to keep the relights to a minimum. 

While there is a lot of Latakia in it, you do not really taste it as much as in other Latakia blends. Though I do not think it would become my everyday smoke, I think it is a very nice blend. And with age, has the potential to become something special. I will cellar some tins of this and revisit it at a later date. But this is like drinking a young bottle of wine right now. It is good, but not great. But given a few months or years, it could be a different story.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

this is about as fresh as tobacco gets. I think by christmas time we will see what westminster has to offer


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Have a tin on the way looking forward to it


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm still out on this one. It was very wet so I let it dry out considerably but can't say I was overly impressed. I'll try another bowl this weekend.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I revisited this tin recently. Granted the tin has been seald for a few months, and South Caroline can be a bit humid, but it is still too damp to smoke and is hard to keep lit!!!

Oh Well!!! I will try it again in another six months!!! Or leave the tin open


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I revisited this tin recently. Granted the tin has been seald for a few months, and South Caroline can be a bit humid, but it is still too damp to smoke and is hard to keep lit!!!
> 
> Oh Well!!! I will try it again in another six months!!! Or leave the tin open


I had to leave my tin open overnight and then some to get it to dry out.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I was finally able to get to the bottom of a bowl. It was pretty good. Not the best Latakia blend, but it was good. Definately needs some time in the tin to bring some life into it though.


----------

